# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  En marcha la nueva EDAR de Badajoz

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...s-edar-badajoz




> 05/09/2016
> 
> *La nueva instalación, con un caudal medio de 66.000 m3/día, ha sido entregada al Ayuntamiento de la ciudad para su explotación*
> 
> 
> 
> El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, a través de la sociedad estatal Acuaes, ha entregado al Ayuntamiento de Badajoz las obras de la Estación Depuradora de Aguas Residuales (EDAR) para su explotación, de forma que estas obras entran en servicio permitiendo la mejora del saneamiento y depuración de la ciudad y sus pedanías con una inversión que ha superado los 63 millones de euros.
> 
> El director territorial de la zona 2 de Acuaes, Emilio del Pozo Mariño, y el alcalde de la ciudad, Francisco Javier Fragoso, han visitado hoy las obras de la EDAR que permitirán tratar un caudal medio de 66.000 m3/día con una posible ampliación a 80.000 m3/día.
> ...

----------

frfmfrfm (08-sep-2016),G20 (17-oct-2016),Los terrines (07-sep-2016)

----------

